# range report xdm 9mm



## rcr14 (Feb 9, 2009)

I finally got to the range with my new xdm 9mm. Wow, I didn't demo this model only 4"&5" xd's. But needless to say I'm very happy. 50 rounds of Rem.UMC FMJ and 20 Fd Prm HST. no problems,just that they had no [email protected] range,so I could only shoot what I brought. Also, my friend came along with his HK USP .45 cmpt,that I did own for a short time,what a differance. I did think that Hk was not so accurate, but I must be shooting better, b/c it hit [email protected]'.


----------



## XD Sub-Compact (Mar 18, 2009)

NICE!! Gotta love the XDm. I'm looking now for a sub 9mm. Should have mine by the end of next month. I can see myself living at the range.. Glad you are happy with your purchase. Def makes me feel better about my choice as this will be my first handgun.


----------



## webdevtj (Mar 16, 2009)

if you find any sub 9mm for sale let me know! the darn things are sold out everywhere and on every website i've been to :'(


----------



## XD Sub-Compact (Mar 18, 2009)

Cant find a sub anywhere. I pick up my service model on Friday. 9mm... Would have loved the sub but like you guys are finding, they are scarce.. That will be my 2nd handgun. Probably after the Mosberg 500 JIC.


----------

